# Spielstände plötzlich weg ( kein Cloud-Speicher)?



## Repainer (11. Mai 2016)

*Spielstände plötzlich weg ( kein Cloud-Speicher)?*

Wollte heute GTA V spielen, nachdem ich den Button ,,Story fortsetzen" geklickt habe, war ich plötzlich bei der erstem Mission wieder.

Habe dann auf meine Speicherstände geschaut, diese waren alle weg.

Speichert GAT V die Spielstände nicht über die Steamcloud ab?


----------



## Worrel (11. Mai 2016)

Nope, in der Steamcloud werden keine GTA V Saves gespeichert: (rechts GTA, links ein Steamcloud Spiel)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Repainer (11. Mai 2016)

Dann muss ich wohl alles erneut spielen.

Habe nämlich meine Festplatte ,,formatieren müssen", da wohl die Savegames vergessen zu speichern.
Irgendwie kam mir das seltsam vor, als ich was vergessen hätte.

Soweit war ich jetzt zum Glück nicht, würde sagen etwa 40 oder 50 % .




Worrel schrieb:


> Nope, in der Steamcloud werden keine GTA V Saves gespeichert: (rechts GTA, links ein Steamcloud Spiel)
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2016)

Repainer schrieb:


> Soweit war ich jetzt zum Glück nicht, würde sagen etwa 40 oder 50 % .


Selbst das ist schon bitter.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Mai 2016)

Bei GTA V gibts keinerlei Cloud-Speicherung. Also wer sein Betriebssystem neu aufsetzt, dann unbedingt den Speicherstand irgendwo sichern.


----------



## Repainer (12. Mai 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Selbst das ist schon bitter.



Da hast du recht. Muss man wohl Geduld mitbringen. 
Die andere Möglichkeit *Schattenseite*
man besorgt sich ein Savegame  von jemanden, damit dürfte das Problem dann auch beseitigt sein. Das einzige, man muss dann so Kleinigkeit noch auf sein eigenen Still anpassen.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Mai 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Bei GTA V gibts keinerlei Cloud-Speicherung. Also wer sein Betriebssystem neu aufsetzt, dann unbedingt den Speicherstand irgendwo sichern.




gilt das auch für die Version direkt über Rockstar ohne Steam? ^^


----------



## Elektrostuhl (12. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> gilt das auch für die Version direkt über Rockstar ohne Steam? ^^



Ja. Rockstar sichert nur GTA Online Spielstände in der Cloud.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Mai 2016)

Übrigens für alle Dark Souls 3 Zocker. Dort ist es auch so. Da gibt es auch keine Cloudspeicherung und die Speicherstände müssen manuell gesichert werden.


----------



## Worrel (13. Mai 2016)

Für sowas gibt's den GameSave Manager.


----------



## McDrake (13. Mai 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Für sowas gibt's den GameSave Manager.



Danke für den Tipp.
Irgendwelche Erfahrungen?


----------

